# Our favourite hands-on preview of the Canon EOS 90D and EOS M6 Mark II



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 29, 2019)

> I have watched a ton of hands-on previews for both the Canon EOS 90D and Canon EOS M6 Mark II, and instead of posting them all, I’ll just post my favourite one and as it happens a lot recently, Jared Polin (FroKnowsPhoto) does a great one and I agree with a lot of what he says about both cameras.
> The Canon EOS M6 Mark II is quite a compelling package, while the Canon EOS 90D seems to only have advantages in buffer performance and ergonomics.
> Jared also provides RAW files that you can open in Lightroom for the Canon EOS 90D and Canon EOS M6 Mark II here.
> *Preorder the Canon EOS 90D and the Canon EOS M6 Mark II:*
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Photo Hack (Aug 29, 2019)

Jared has a lot of haters out there, but I would have to agree....he has the best hands on reviews for cameras and lenses. They put in a lot of work on these videos and if you can take his abrasiveness, it’s worth your time.


----------



## SlydeR (Aug 29, 2019)

I agree with him also...the m6 mk2 is the shooters preference...I'm really having a look at it, but I'm concerned about weather sealing


----------



## AntlerstoPeaks (Aug 29, 2019)

All I learned from this video was that mirorless cameras are perfect and no one could ever capture a good picture using a DSLR. Also apparently live view is useless but mirrorless are awesome!

Anyone have any reviews from someone who knows how to use a DSLR?


----------



## Del Paso (Aug 29, 2019)

AntlerstoPeaks said:


> All I learned from this video was that mirorless cameras are perfect and no one could ever capture a good picture using a DSLR. Also apparently live view is useless but mirrorless are awesome!
> 
> Anyone have any reviews from someone who knows how to use a DSLR?


 I agree!


----------



## criscokkat (Aug 29, 2019)

AntlerstoPeaks said:


> All I learned from this video was that mirorless cameras are perfect and no one could ever capture a good picture using a DSLR. Also apparently live view is useless but mirrorless are awesome!
> 
> Anyone have any reviews from someone who knows how to use a DSLR?


It's really a matter of perspective. If you are a chimper on a DSLR you will probably love mirrorless as you can check focus, light, etc all in realtime. Same thing if you want tracking to take over so you can recompose a moving subject. Jared has always been about bleeding edge tech, this video is no different. 

I came away very very impressed with the m6 and am rethinking the 90d as an upgrade. The tracking would fit my bill for sports shooting BMX races. However like many i'm worried about ergonomics. I probably would consider the m5 if they dont release a 90d rmount equivalent soon.


----------



## deltoo (Aug 29, 2019)

AntlerstoPeaks said:


> All I learned from this video was that mirorless cameras are perfect and no one could ever capture a good picture using a DSLR. Also apparently live view is useless but mirrorless are awesome!
> 
> Anyone have any reviews from someone who knows how to use a DSLR?


This is not only his opinion, if you read the some comments here, or some reviews in the Web, DSLR‘s are garbage, so everybody must buy a mirrorless camera


----------



## criscokkat (Aug 29, 2019)

deltoo said:


> This is not only his opinion, if you read the some comments here, or some reviews in the Web, DSLR‘s are garbage, so everybody must buy a mirrorless camera


Some people embrace change because they like new features, some people like the new features because they have a hard tme with knowing when to swap settings based on the direction you turned at a busy chaotic event and want that instant feedback.

Others are more comfortable and know what might be off they can fix in post, and instinctively know and have the skill to maximize the capabilities of the camera without relying on instant feedback. There's 20 years of great photographic proof that dslrs can take great pictures. However mirrorless does have much more potential as equipment _and software _improves.


----------



## amorse (Aug 29, 2019)

I thought he had a pretty fair take, all things considered. 

In all honesty, I think these cameras will be more competitive than expected. As I look at comparable cameras in the same price range, these appear to be in the right ball park: a few features missing from competitors, but a few features the competitors don't have. It will without a doubt come down to personal need/preference for anyone using these.

Again, I find myself drawn to the M6ii - if you want a really small travel camera without compromising resolution or shooting speed, that looks to be the one. My only question is whether or not the M lenses can get the most out of that sensor resolution. Could be a great travel/secondary backup camera.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 29, 2019)

amorse said:


> I thought he had a pretty fair take, all things considered.
> 
> In all honesty, I think these cameras will be more competitive than expected. As I look at comparable cameras in the same price range, these appear to be in the right ball park: a few features missing from competitors, but a few features the competitors don't have. It will without a doubt come down to personal need/preference for anyone using these.
> 
> Again, I find myself drawn to the M6ii - if you want a really small travel camera without compromising resolution or shooting speed, that looks to be the one. My only question is whether or not the M lenses can get the most out of that sensor resolution. Could be a great travel/secondary backup camera.


Sigma recently announced their DN lenses will be made available for Ef-M mount and if that happens then atleast there are 3 additonal good primes along with the ones that Canon is offering to users.


----------



## OneSnark (Aug 29, 2019)

AntlerstoPeaks said:


> All I learned from this video was that mirorless cameras are perfect and no one could ever capture a good picture using a DSLR. Also apparently live view is useless but mirrorless are awesome!
> 
> Anyone have any reviews from someone who knows how to use a DSLR?


I concur with what most have said in this thread. 

I won’t be able to view the video until later today but I have a quick question:

I am essentially of the view that 90D live view operation and the M6 mirrorless normal operation (and capability) are virtually identical? Is this correct?

I can’t read past the inherent biases in the various reviews to date to suss this out for myself. 

As for buying one - > boils down to lens selection. The M6 is smaller — > but not small enough to avoid carrying a bag for the “kit”.


----------



## SlydeR (Aug 29, 2019)

As a 1dx mk2 sports shooter...the ability to track subjects using the full sensor area makes me drool a bit. That coupled with the same fps as my 1dx...as I mentioned before, I don't think it has great weather sealing if any?? I need this in the environments I shoot in...so still waiting for the dedicated sports mirrorless Canon *dreaming


----------



## YuengLinger (Aug 29, 2019)

Outstanding comparison and overviews, plus spot-on insights.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 29, 2019)

AntlerstoPeaks said:


> All I learned from this video was that mirorless cameras are perfect and no one could ever capture a good picture using a DSLR. Also apparently live view is useless but mirrorless are awesome!
> 
> Anyone have any reviews from someone who knows how to use a DSLR?


It's his style, he was a DSLR shooter for many years, he shot film cameras before digital was a thing, and until comparatively recently (Nikon Z, Canon R, Sony MkIII's) he was very dismissive of EVF's, he has always been totally dismissive of no viewfinder (Live View) shooting too. His opinion now is that the EVF's far out perform the OVF's so there is a very heavy bias in his opinions. For those that are familiar with him there is no need to watch the video, it is Jared Polin being Jared Polin, his case use is dumping M glass and using a 400 f2.8, now that is a typical purchaser scenario....


----------



## Photo Hack (Aug 29, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> It's his style, he was a DSLR shooter for many years, he shot film cameras before digital was a thing, and until comparatively recently (Nikon Z, Canon R, Sony MkIII's) he was very dismissive of EVF's, he has always been totally dismissive of no viewfinder (Live View) shooting too. His opinion now is that the EVF's far out perform the OVF's so there is a very heavy bias in his opinions. For those that are familiar with him there is no need to watch the video, it is Jared Polin being Jared Polin, his case use is dumping M glass and using a 400 f2.8, now that is a typical purchaser scenario....


Glad someone said it. You’re spot on for those who haven’t followed Jared over the years.


----------



## Andreasb (Aug 29, 2019)

In all of this flurry I'm wondering about the M5 MKII, what happened?

Now what If Canon announced a 7DMKIII with a M5 MKII sister product just like they just did with the 90D and M6MKII ? Wishful thinking, I know....


----------



## AlanF (Aug 29, 2019)

If you like watching YouTube, OK. I prefer reading, and for once DPR gave a good comparison https://www.dpreview.com/articles/9...e-canon-eos-90d-and-eos-m6-mark-ii-in-atlanta as well as individual previews.
I am sticking with the old M5 and my local dealer has ordered me a 90D.


----------



## BrightTiger (Aug 29, 2019)

AntlerstoPeaks said:


> Anyone have any reviews from someone who knows how to use a DSLR?


Take the splinter out of your eye my brother. He's made his bread shooting DSLRs. You may not respect his opinion on OVFs but he deserves respect from his career.
Also note that he is FAR from alone on this point. Maybe you may not like the trend - to each their own - but mirrorless nd EVF advantages keep growing. OVFs and DSLRs have had their time. Everything does.


----------



## BrightTiger (Aug 29, 2019)

AlanF said:


> I am sticking with the old M5 and my local dealer has ordered me a 90D.


And not wait on the M5II?


----------



## jvillain (Aug 29, 2019)

If that is the favorite review then Canon is in real trouble.

The good new is I am almost certain that there is a R mount crop camera coming now. The bad new is with these two the better birder camera has no glass and the better movie camera is in DSLR format.


----------



## amorse (Aug 29, 2019)

BrightTiger said:


> And not wait on the M5II?


Apparently Canon has told a number of the reviewers that the M6ii will replace both the M6 and M5... I don't think I've seen anything official from Canon on releasing it or not releasing it, so I ether way waiting may not yield a better option.


----------



## canonnews (Aug 29, 2019)

amorse said:


> Apparently Canon has told a number of the reviewers that the M6ii will replace both the M6 and M5... I don't think I've seen anything official from Canon on releasing it or not releasing it, so I ether way waiting may not yield a better option.


who else? the only ones I could find was dpreview.


----------



## snappy604 (Aug 29, 2019)

Honestly thought the images and video he took with the 90D and M6 MkII were pretty good. Shame it was limited to bright light, but the tracking on the m6 mkii is very very tempting. Also goes to show how much of a difference glass / composition etc makes 

the M6 MkII is micro 4/3rds right? wonder on the low light ISO.


----------



## amorse (Aug 29, 2019)

canonnews said:


> who else? the only ones I could find was dpreview.


DP review was the one I saw, but Canon Rumours guy said the same thing, though I have no idea of whether or not he was basing that on DPreview also:




__





Canon officially announces the EOS 90D and EOS M6 Mark II


Both Cameras Feature a 32.5 Megapixel APS-C CMOS Sensor, High-Speed Continuous Shooting, Dual Pixel CMOS AF and Uncropped 4K UHD Video Recording Capability MELVILLE, N.Y., August 28, 2019 – It is often said that in life, having two options is generally considered a good thing. Today, Canon...




www.canonrumors.com





Either way, it's all speculation until something is released or communicated. Considering that Canon never really seems to officially confirm ending a line, I doubt we'll see any evidence either way.


----------



## amorse (Aug 29, 2019)

snappy604 said:


> Honestly thought the images and video he took with the 90D and M6 MkII were pretty good. Shame it was limited to bright light, but the tracking on the m6 mkii is very very tempting. Also goes to show how much of a difference glass / composition etc makes
> 
> the M6 MkII is micro 4/3rds right? wonder on the low light ISO.


I believe it is APS-C and not M4/3 - should be pretty close to the same sensor as in the 90D I would suspect!


----------



## canonnews (Aug 29, 2019)

amorse said:


> DP review was the one I saw, but Canon Rumours guy said the same thing, though I have no idea of whether or not he was basing that on DPreview also:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CR and I were talking about the dpreview statement, I think everything is coming from there.

I did an article on this subject, and right now, i have three canon quotes saying that the M5 is still there, and the M6 II is a replacement for the M6.

Outside of dpreview's statement i haven't seen anything that the M6 II is a M5 replacement.

If they were replacing both with the M6 i really doubt the name of the camera would be the M6 Mark II.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 29, 2019)

amorse said:


> I believe it is APS-C and not M4/3 - should be pretty close to the same sensor as in the 90D I would suspect!


It's more than a belief - it is a fact.


----------



## amorse (Aug 29, 2019)

AlanF said:


> It's more than a belief - it is a fact.


I was trying to be nice


----------



## unfocused (Aug 29, 2019)

canonnews said:


> CR and I were talking about the dpreview statement, I think everything is coming from there.
> 
> I did an article on this subject, and right now, i have three canon quotes saying that the M5 is still there, and the M6 II is a replacement for the M6.
> 
> ...



I'm wondering if their information came from a Canon USA source or from a translated interview with a Japanese Canon exec. I'm always skeptical of the translated interviews because the nuances of the language don't necessarily come through accurately.


----------



## snappy604 (Aug 29, 2019)

amorse said:


> I believe it is APS-C and not M4/3 - should be pretty close to the same sensor as in the 90D I would suspect!




Thanks, and I think you are right. I believe it's been mentioned before.. only diff is the m mount. Intriguing.


----------



## amorse (Aug 29, 2019)

canonnews said:


> CR and I were talking about the dpreview statement, I think everything is coming from there.
> 
> I did an article on this subject, and right now, i have three canon quotes saying that the M5 is still there, and the M6 II is a replacement for the M6.
> 
> ...


I thought I'd seen another note somewhere else, but for all I know it was coming from dpreview too. Could certainly have been an uninformed statement during the press review as well. We'll see I guess!


----------



## Tom W (Aug 29, 2019)

Jared definitely prefers the mirrorless over the DSLR. And he makes a compelling case for just that.

One thing I'd argue with him on - he suggests getting NO EOS-M glass. I disagree. While all the Canon EF glass is compatible with the adapter, there are a couple of nice gems in the M lineup that are well worth getting. And, it pays to have a nice small lens on the camera, such as the 15-45, for just carrying around. It's small and unobtrusive.

Also, that nice little ultra-wide is a good option.

That said, I'm really liking this M6 II with the attachable EVF. It's peaked my interest. 

I'm going to play around with the files I downloaded from his site now - lets see what they're good for (shows promise for shadow recovery).


----------



## keithcooper (Aug 29, 2019)

Sorry, but painful and irksome to watch (YMMV, but to me it matters)
If you like that approach then good, but I couldn't stick more than short burst of it.
Enough to believe that he probably does have some good comments in there, but I'll wait for other ways of finding out.

Both cameras look interesting updates, so I'm keen to see reports once the "hands on" stuff is out of the way


----------



## M. D. Vaden of Oregon (Aug 29, 2019)

Tom W said:


> Jared definitely prefers the mirrorless over the DSLR. And he makes a compelling case for just that.



Jared has great reviews, but he thinks with blinders on.

Few pros will shoot like weddings, gallery prints, etc., with an M6 or M6 mk ii. So they won't need $3000 worth of lenses in every shape and size. 

I shoot professionally, but still take but one or two lenses with my M5, for hiking, etc.. There's more than ample M glass between Canon, Rokinon, and soon Sigma.


----------



## canonnews (Aug 29, 2019)

amorse said:


> I thought I'd seen another note somewhere else, but for all I know it was coming from dpreview too. Could certainly have been an uninformed statement during the press review as well. We'll see I guess!


well here's the thing.. it depends what was said... in one section dpreview stated that Canon said that the M6 II was "EFFECTIVELY" a replacement of the M5 and M6. technically that's true until they release an M5 II. it doesn't mean they are replacing the M5 with the M6 II.


----------



## canonnews (Aug 29, 2019)

M. D. Vaden of Oregon said:


> Jared has great reviews, but he thinks with blinders on.
> 
> Few pros will shoot like weddings, gallery prints, etc., with an M6 or M6 mk ii. So they won't need $3000 worth of lenses in every shape and size.
> 
> I shoot professionally, but still take but one or two lenses with my M5, for hiking, etc.. There's more than ample M glass between Canon, Rokinon, and soon Sigma.


don't forget that Viltrox is releasing at least 3 primes for the EF-M mount as well.








EOS-M gets another set of autofocus primes


Viltrox is going to announce three new auto focus primes. These lenses are for the EOS-M system (as well as the Fuji and Sony systems). No word if Viltrox will make the 85mm 1.8 that they have out for Sony and Fujifilm also available for the EOS-M mount. Following on Sigma's lead, Viltrox...



www.canonnews.com


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 29, 2019)

snappy604 said:


> Thanks, and I think you are right. I believe it's been mentioned before.. only diff is the m mount. Intriguing.



No Canon m43 cameras exist, and none will almost certainly ever exist. All M bodies have APS-C sensors, typically the very same sensors as the contemporaneous crop DSLRs. The 90D and M6II sensors are identical.


----------



## slclick (Aug 29, 2019)

amorse said:


> I was trying to be nice


Also, Canon doesn't make an M43.


----------



## amorse (Aug 29, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> No Canon m43 cameras exist, and none will almost certainly ever exist. All M bodies have APS-C sensors, typically the very same sensors as the contemporaneous crop DSLRs. The 90D and M6II sensors are identical.


True, though they did do some patent work on M43 lenses:








Canon Patent Application: Various lenses for ... Micro Four Thirds sensor size?


This is a strange lens patent application from Canon. Atypically there are 5 or so different sensor sizes that Canon create lenses for. broadcast cameras, 2/3" compact, 1" powershot, APS-C and full frame. Every now and then, you see strange ones, such as this one, where the image height is...



www.canonnews.com





Unlikely to turn into anything, but interesting never the less.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 29, 2019)

canonnews said:


> well here's the thing.. it depends what was said... in one section dpreview stated that Canon said that the M6 II was "EFFECTIVELY" a replacement of the M5 and M6. technically that's true until they release an M5 II. it doesn't mean they are replacing the M5 with the M6 II.


This is what I mean by nuances in language and this is all in English. The M6II could "effectively" be a replacement of both cameras because Canon is dropping the M5 *or *it could "effectively" be a replacement for both cameras because the external viewfinder is included and perhaps they feel they've made sufficient improvements in the viewfinder and in the usability of the rear screen that people don't really *need* to have an integrated viewfinder. One indicates no M5II, one does not.


----------



## trounds (Aug 29, 2019)

Wow, It's pretty obvious that he doesn't like DSLRs.


----------



## Bennymiata (Aug 30, 2019)

Fro says that there is no face detect auto focus on the 90d when looking through the optical viewfinder.

He's wrong according to Rudi Winston and other reports.

I still prefer an ovf.


----------



## Tangent (Aug 30, 2019)

I hear what you guys are saying, but I'm surprised more folks aren't commenting on the nice shadow recovery test at 14:58. A first go, but it looks pretty good. That's useful stuff, good on Jared.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 30, 2019)

Bennymiata said:


> Fro says that there is no face detect auto focus on the 90d when looking through the optical viewfinder.
> 
> He's wrong according to Rudi Winston and other reports.
> 
> I still prefer an ovf.


EVFs are so unpopular that Canon bowed to the majority and has the EVF as an optional extra for the M6 series...
Seriously, a lot depends on what you are shooting. If you are shooting nature and or want the immediacy of action and are staring through a viewfinder for long periods, you may well want an OVF. I find a detachable OVF a real pain - either you leave it on all the time or if you don’t it’s something more to lose and have to fiddle with to put it on.


----------



## Avenger 2.0 (Aug 30, 2019)

SlydeR said:


> I agree with him also...the m6 mk2 is the shooters preference...I'm really having a look at it, but I'm concerned about weather sealing


There is no weather sealing on the M series unfortunately. Would love them making a mirrorless APS-C with proper weather sealing.


----------



## Avenger 2.0 (Aug 30, 2019)

Andreasb said:


> In all of this flurry I'm wondering about the M5 MKII, what happened?
> 
> Now what If Canon announced a 7DMKIII with a M5 MKII sister product just like they just did with the 90D and M6MKII ? Wishful thinking, I know....


I hope and think they will indeed do that.


----------



## deleteme (Aug 30, 2019)

Lots of talk about Polin but no comments on the IQ of the sensor.
Anyone draw any vague conclusions?


----------



## Quirkz (Aug 30, 2019)

For all his flaws and strong opinions, Jarad is up front and clear about his biases, and also generally avoids brand bashing. I find his reviews useful, even when I disagree with some of his personal preferences.(and always watch/read as many reviews from as many sources as possible)


----------



## Joules (Aug 30, 2019)

Normalnorm said:


> Lots of talk about Polin but no comments on the IQ of the sensor.
> Anyone draw any vague conclusions?


People start to draw conclusions, but so far they aren't based on much that can support them. There's this gem in the comments to the video, for example.

I personally expect to see an upgrade in quality along with the apparent improvement in read out speed. They got super close to Sony with the 5D IV / 80D sensor generation. Would be a shame if they couldn't catch up with this one.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Aug 30, 2019)

Normalnorm said:


> Lots of talk about Polin but no comments on the IQ of the sensor.
> Anyone draw any vague conclusions?


I downloaded cr3 raw samples from dpreview. It's very hard to make any solid conclusions at this point as we need more scientific tests, but the quality looked ok, roughly at the 5DIV level, which is not that bad. The files were probably compressed as I could see some typical pattern in the shadows noise, I hope it is the result of compression, not the sensor itself. 
At ISO 6400 and exposure set to +4 in Adobe camera Raw there was no banding at all which is very cool. In fact images at ISO 6400 looked pretty good.
At ISO 100 the dark shadows looked slightly noisier than 5DIV but that's my impression not based on proper comparison.

I'd be very interested to see proper dynamic range tests. If it's something we'll see in prospective high-res full frame R camera, it's not that bad but probably still lags behind Sony sensors. The question is, how far behind.


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 30, 2019)

Normalnorm said:


> Lots of talk about Polin but no comments on the IQ of the sensor.
> Anyone draw any vague conclusions?



I refer you to my rigorous scientific analysis.

More seriously, noise seems very uniform, pushed shadows look great, and with a proper lens there's a wonderful amount of detail (see eg. Polin's portrait shots). For some reason, the JPEGs in DPR's gallery are utter garbage; I'm not sure what's up with those besides the fact that they're taken with a soft kit lens. Their RAWs look okay, the lens is clearly the bottleneck.


----------



## TPatS (Aug 30, 2019)

I can't find the manual for the 90D in english but the jap version is out. 


http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/2/0300036242/01/eos90d-ug-ja.pdf


If you want to know specific details about it, you could probs translate it.


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 30, 2019)

TPatS said:


> I can't find the manual for the 90D in english but the jap version is out.
> 
> 
> http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/2/0300036242/01/eos90d-ug-ja.pdf
> ...



Have a look at https://th.canon/en/support/0303608201/1


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 30, 2019)

Here's a 1:1 crop of of one of Jared's portraits, slightly edited to taste. Downsized original and unprocessed crop also attached. I don't think anyone can reasonably expect a better IQ.


----------



## TPatS (Aug 30, 2019)

koenkooi said:


> Have a look at https://th.canon/en/support/0303608201/1


That is the M6 manual, but it does indeed look like canon thailand has the 90d manual on their site. 


http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/3/0300036243/01/eos90d-ug-en.pdf


Thanks for that.


----------



## DreDaze (Aug 31, 2019)

when i see him holding the m6 with a bigger lens, i don't see why anyone that consistently uses EF glass would want to put themselves through that...it looks so awkward and terrible...and there aren't really enough M lenses to make it worth it...but yeah, just cause it's mirrorless makes it a better option for him...


----------



## ritholtz (Aug 31, 2019)

AntlerstoPeaks said:


> All I learned from this video was that mirorless cameras are perfect and no one could ever capture a good picture using a DSLR. Also apparently live view is useless but mirrorless are awesome!
> 
> Anyone have any reviews from someone who knows how to use a DSLR?


Wondering how different is M6 mark 2 without EVF compared 90D in live view? Aren't these 2 same in this case?


----------



## AlanF (Aug 31, 2019)

DreDaze said:


> when i see him holding the m6 with a bigger lens, i don't see why anyone that consistently uses EF glass would want to put themselves through that...it looks so awkward and terrible...and there aren't really enough M lenses to make it worth it...but yeah, just cause it's mirrorless makes it a better option for him...


People complain about Sony ergonomics with big lenses but the Ms are far worse. I like using my M5 with its neat little lenses but I can hardly use it arrached to a larger telephoto. There are enough native M lenses for most uses.


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 31, 2019)

ritholtz said:


> Wondering how different is M6 mark 2 without EVF compared 90D in live view? Aren't these 2 same in this case?



Besides the obvious ergonomic differences, and some feature differences (eg. M6II's 14fps shooting and 30fps RAW burst), I presume they perform almost identically.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 1, 2019)

I forced myself to watch it. Whereas others love that style, I was in the jarred camp. For his type of shooting, the M6 II is more suitable; for most of mine, locating a bird or animal in its background, as well as observing it, the 90D with its spot AF and OVF is the far more suitable. Though, there are occasions when I would find full tracking useful for BIF etc. However, if the world continues to be fixated on cars burning up tyres, as in his video, then maybe the subjects I like will become too rare to photo anyway.


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 1, 2019)

AlanF said:


> However, if the world continues to be fixated on cars burning up tyres, as in his video, then maybe the subjects I like will become too rare to photo anyway.



On that note, organizing the pre-launch press event in a city fairly notorious of its sprawl and unsustainable development, in sweltering heat with racecars burning tyres in addition to gasoline, really seems a bit tonedeaf on Canon US’s part in the current zeitgeist. Surely there are more sustainable ways to promote an action-oriented camera? But I guess it appeals to a plurality of Americans.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 1, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> On that note, organizing the pre-launch press event in a city fairly notorious of its sprawl and unsustainable development, in sweltering heat with racecars burning tyres in addition to gasoline, really seems a bit tonedeaf on Canon US’s part in the current zeitgeist. Surely there are more sustainable ways to promote an action-oriented camera? But I guess it appeals to a plurality of Americans.


I don't want offend the motor action photographers who photograph popular sports, it's the deliberate burning up of tyres, the products of which also from normal driving produce much urban pollution, that I find grating


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 1, 2019)

DreDaze said:


> when i see him holding the m6 with a bigger lens, i don't see why anyone that consistently uses EF glass would want to put themselves through that...it looks so awkward and terrible...and there aren't really enough M lenses to make it worth it...but yeah, just cause it's mirrorless makes it a better option for him...


What I saw was a Canon organized event, and a whole bunch of people using Big White lenses because Canon was supplying the lenses for the event. Wouldn't you want to give it a try? While it's true that JP said, "We broke out the big whites...," I don't think the lenses belonged to him and his crew.

So, in other words, he was playing along with Canon's public relations team to show the possibilities, not the typical uses. But he made a point: The little camera can drive the AF of a Big White. That's it.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 1, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> What I saw was a Canon organized event, and a whole bunch of people using Big White lenses because Canon was supplying the lenses for the event. Wouldn't you want to give it a try? While it's true that JP said, "We broke out the big whites...," I don't think the lenses belonged to him and his crew.
> 
> So, in other words, he was playing along with Canon's public relations team to show the possibilities, not the typical uses. But he made a point: The little camera can drive the AF of a Big White. That's it.


If Canon thinks that their target clientele for the M6 II are possible users of big whites, then I am amazed. Have you tried to use even a 100-400mm on an M series? For hand-holding, the ergonomics are excruciating for me, and a VF is essential, not an option..


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 1, 2019)

AlanF said:


> If Canon thinks that their target clientele for the M6 II are possible users of big whites, then I am amazed. Have you tried to use even a 100-400mm on an M series? For hand-holding, the ergonomics are excruciating for me, and a VF is essential, not an option..


I don't think Canon's target is users of big whites. It was a promotional stunt. As I said, what's _ possible,_ not typical, was the intent. 

The big-whites segment was brief and very near the end of what seemed to be a thorough comparison.

This really seems to be Canon's idea of being playful.


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 1, 2019)

AlanF said:


> If Canon thinks that their target clientele for the M6 II are possible users of big whites, then I am amazed. Have you tried to use even a 100-400mm on an M series? For hand-holding, the ergonomics are excruciating for me, and a VF is essential, not an option..



Well, the DPR guys used kit lenses, and their photos certainly look the part. I guess they’re representative of what an average user is going to see when pixel-peeping his or her photos!

Anyway, the event was about promoting both the M62 and the 90D, and many 90D owners are definitely target audience to at least some white lenses.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 1, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> I don't think Canon's target is users of big whites. It was a promotional stunt. As I said, what's _ possible,_ not typical, was the intent.
> 
> The big-whites segment was brief and very near the end of what seemed to be a thorough comparison.
> 
> This really seems to be Canon's idea of being playful.


If it was a stunt, then it fell flat for that review. As sharlin posted, the 90D will be used with big whites but Jared dislikes DSLRs and OVFs so much all he could do was to plug the M6 II at the expense of the 90D.


----------



## AntlerstoPeaks (Sep 1, 2019)

Better reviews are starting to come out now. Some users over at Fred Miranda have done an initial evaluation of the DR of the new sensor. 





__





EOS 90D dynamic range


I just have converted a https://www.dpreview.com/sample-galleries/1502366008/canon-eos-90d-sample-gallery/0734622900/]a dpreview sample picture to...



www.fredmiranda.com





Looks like it may be a little better than the 80D, but pretty close. For such a large increase in pixels while maintaining the same high DR of the 80D it’s looking promising.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 1, 2019)

AlanF said:


> If it was a stunt, then it fell flat for that review. As sharlin posted, the 90D will be used with big whites but Jared dislikes DSLRs and OVFs so much all he could do was to plug the M6 II at the expense of the 90D.


I will admit he downplayed the extremely small buffer in the mirrorless.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 2, 2019)

Canon have just e-mailed their promotion of the two. JP did not evaluate them according to Canon's intended audiences.

A DSLR BUILT FOR SPEED AND DETAIL​EOS 90D​When photographing wildlife there’s only one chance to get the perfect story. Never miss it with 10fps continuous frame rate and a new 32.5-megapixel sensor in a trusted DSLR body.​
CATCH THE MOST FLEETING MOMENT​EOS M6 MARK II​Shoot spontaneous street photos and record 4K anywhere with this portable mirrorless camera. Capture even the most fleeting moments thanks to 30fps RAW burst, which starts shooting before you do.​


----------



## AlanF (Sep 3, 2019)

I do like the idea of a burst mode that is already recording images 0.5s before you fully depress the button (Olympus has had this for some time now as has Panasonic). You could focus on a kingfisher on a perch poised to dive, fully press as quickly as your reflexes allow when you see it move and you will have recorded the full action of its diving and maybe resurfacing with a fish, despite the lag of your reflexes.

When Canon puts this in a body that can handle telephoto lenses and do birds in flight as well, I will pre-order!


----------

